# Is This Hickory?



## Scrounger (Nov 30, 2007)

I have quite a few pieces of this wood mixed in with a pile of oak that I'm splitting. Sometimes my maul just bounces off when I'm splitting it, barely leaving a dent. This wood is *heavy*, almost feels heavier than some of the oak pieces. Some of the pieces are fairly stringy after splitting. I'm thinking it is hickory from what little bit I know. Any ideas from the experts?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 30, 2007)

Not Shagbark Hickory


----------



## eba1225 (Nov 30, 2007)

By the strands in one of the photos, maybe GUM.


----------



## Haston (Nov 30, 2007)

Does it laugh at you when your maul bounces off? If so, then it's hickory. At least in my experience. H.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure looks like hickory to me.  One of the smoother-barked varieties.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, to the best of my limited experience, shagbark is about the only Hickory in Upstate NY. And that bark ain't shagbark.

But . . .um . . .why would you split stuff that small??


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Nov 30, 2007)

I ran into something similar. It could be Hickory, but it would have to be Shellbark
http://www.oplin.org/tree/fact pages/hickory_shellbark/hickory_shellbark.html.

The stuff I had I was sure it was Hickory, mainly because of that red core. It turned out to be a variety of Red Oak.


----------



## cbrodsky (Nov 30, 2007)

I have found shagbark hickory to be rather easy and fun to split compared to some - but as others have noted, this is not shagbark.  That being said, the inside looks exactly what shagbark does so I wouldn't be surprised if this is some type of hickory.

-Colin


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never split Hickory in my life, but if it's difficult, there should be no trouble telling the diff between it and Red Oak, which, other than Ash, must be the easiest wood to split.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Nov 30, 2007)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> I've never split Hickory in my life, but if it's difficult, there should be no trouble telling the diff between it and Red Oak, which, other than Ash, must be the easiest wood to split.




That in the end is what made me re-think I had Hickory. It split like a dream, so I knew I was dealing with something else. I took a piece to work and we all discussed it. Finally a guy from the parks dept came in and ID it as Red Oak.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 30, 2007)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Well, to the best of my limited experience, shagbark is about the only Hickory in Upstate NY. And that bark ain't shagbark.
> 
> But . . .um . . .why would you split stuff that small??



I know that it isn't a shagbark hickory as I have a pile of that waiting to be split.

Looking at this site, the top left picture showing the leaf characteristics, the bark in the background looks just like some of the pieces I have.

http://www.oplin.lib.oh.us/tree/fact pages/hickory_pignut/hickory_pignut.html

Not sure what you mean by splitting it 'that small'. I split some stuff and leave it large and some medium. I don't split stuff small. Atleast I don't try to. Sometimes I don't swing accurately and I end up with a small split.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 30, 2007)

Wolves-Lower said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Red Oak splits pretty easy. I had some rounds I split last year that were about 24" across. One or two wacks with the maul and it popped right apart. Has a distinct smell and grain structure after its been split.

Some of the rounds of this stuff I posted pictures of splits pretty easy. A couple wacks and it flies apart. Other pieces really hang on with the stringy pieces. I've noticed the stringy stuff has a knot or two running through it.

I'm guessing that this stuff is the pignut hickory in the link I sent in the other post.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Nov 30, 2007)

> I’m guessing that this stuff is the pignut hickory in the link I sent in the other post



That seems like a real good guess.
BTW I love that site, it is a great one!


----------



## Corey (Nov 30, 2007)

Light one of those stringy strands, blow it out and take a whiff of the smoke - you'll know if it's hickory or not.....MMM...barbecue!


----------



## JustWood (Nov 30, 2007)

Pig Hickory for sure.


----------



## jpl1nh (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks lig hickory to me too, pig would seem right since it certainly isn't shagbark.  But the hickory I have splits real nice and is not stringy or splintery like an oak or elm.  The brown in the center kinda gives it away.


----------



## Scrounger (Dec 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the input. I got it all split and stacked up this weekend. 

Luke


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, Thats pignut.... back in May I was trying to ID that wood here on the forums.........here are some pictures


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is a comparison on different Hickories.


----------

